

Forrester, Java ain't dead - it's still #1 - Garbage
http://yakovfain.javadevelopersjournal.com/forrester_java_aint_dead.htm

======
program
The TIOBE index is very biased (the famous "__language__ programming") and in
my opinion can't be used as a reliable source for declaring the death or the
raise of a language.

